# RSPCA rescues mares and foals in Devon



## proudwilliam (19 December 2011)

I understand that the RSPCA have been into a farm/stables and rescued mares and foals in a very poor state of health. Somewhere in  North Devon today.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (19 December 2011)

OMG! 

This has to be a first tho' - RSPCA actually DOING summinck??


----------



## Maesfen (19 December 2011)

With or without cameras and press around?


----------



## hayinamanger (20 December 2011)

Has anyone heard anything further on this case?


----------



## jendie (20 December 2011)

Probably being kept under wraps until the next BBC series


----------



## ISHmad (21 December 2011)

Hope that the mares and foals are all now safe and get everything they need to recover.


----------



## suestowford (21 December 2011)

I'd be interested to hear more about this OP - where did you hear this?
Am very surprised the RSPCA are not blowing their own trumpet about it!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (21 December 2011)

Perhaps they're saving this news item for Christmas Eve to give the "ahhhh" factor - especially when all the Grannies are soaked in sherry and feeling a bit generous ............???


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (21 December 2011)

And then P Mc arsney will crawl out from under his stone on boxing day about Hunting


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (23 December 2011)

If anyone is interested please see www.bbc.co.uk/devon

Sorry don't know how to cut and paste the news item here.


----------



## FairyLights (23 December 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-16313200 is it this news item?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (23 December 2011)

Yes thats the one. Its been on local radio & TV today.


----------



## paddy555 (24 December 2011)

I saw this on the spotlight news last night. There was a grey horse that didn't look particuarly bad and she appeared to have some hay and a shed. Why were the horses removed? Were they ill treated/unfed? The dogs shown on the news which were running around here also didn't appear too bad. Is she cruel to aminals or simply a compulsive collector? anyone know?


----------



## Cuffey (24 December 2011)

Sounds like a collector.
Now on Horsemart--same story
http://www.horsemart.co.uk/news/fourteen_horses_and_thirty_four_dogs_seized_from_devon_owner/2876


----------



## riverdance (24 December 2011)

She,s a collector, I went to look at some horses there many years ago, they were well looked after. She loves rescuing dogs but this gets out of control, and they run a bit wild. Maybe she can,t afford to look after the horses as well as she should. Don,t think she would deliberately neglect anything.


----------



## paddy555 (24 December 2011)

riverdance said:



			She,s a collector, I went to look at some horses there many years ago, they were well looked after. She loves rescuing dogs but this gets out of control, and they run a bit wild. Maybe she can,t afford to look after the horses as well as she should. Don,t think she would deliberately neglect anything.
		
Click to expand...

thanks riverdance. I can see that the dogs would get out of control and annoy the neighbours but not the horses. If she was trying her best and looking after then I don't see why they took all the horses. There seem to be lots of horses which are in far worse condition than hers looked to be that really do need rescuing..


----------



## mik (24 December 2011)

Are we dealing with actual neglect here, or is she a nuisance to the neighbour or what, says she has 16 acres??


----------



## Queenbee (24 December 2011)

from what I understand it is a kind hearted person who perhaps naively takes on a bit to much... neighbours have been rubbed up the wrong way by the dogs previously and I believe that some pompus twit was heard on the radio saying she 'lowers the tone of the neighbourhood'.  Perhaps not a 'collecter' moreover as I understand someone who gets a little out of her depth due to a pretty huge heart and an inability to say no... who has unsympathetic neighbours.


----------



## itsonlyme (24 December 2011)

Typical of the rspca - 'rescue' animals that don't need rescuing & ignore the ones who do :-\


----------



## Doncella (24 December 2011)

suestowford said:



			I'd be interested to hear more about this OP - where did you hear this?
Am very surprised the RSPCA are not blowing their own trumpet about it!
		
Click to expand...

Could it be because it's not a full blown cruelty/neglect case but the RSPCA jumping in @rse first and with out a clue?


----------



## suestowford (26 December 2011)

mik said:



			Are we dealing with actual neglect here, or is she a nuisance to the neighbour or what, says she has 16 acres??
		
Click to expand...

I don't doubt that this lady is kind to her dogs but here's a link to the story from last year
http://www.thisisdevon.co.uk/ASBO-woman-kept-100-dogs/story-11481457-detail/story.html
She had over 100 dogs then and it appears they were escaping and worrying sheep etc. so not just lots of barking annoying the neighbours. I don't think it is possible for one person to care for over 100 dogs adequately, so I can see why the numbers were reduced. Apparently, when the authorities returned to her property this week she had about 50 dogs there, when the terms of her ASBO said that she could only have 14.
I did read somewhere that quite a few of the dogs confiscated the first time, had behavioural problems but I can't remember where that was, possibly in the Western Morning News.


----------

